# Couple of (more) gifts from my good buddy Benny



## Charley Davidson (Feb 6, 2012)

Everybody needs a friend like my friend Benny. What he hasn't given me in tooling and cool things he's given me in Knowledge, physical help and great hanging out time. Plus Benny has the coolest wife ever, she lets me hang out there and doesn't complain

Yesterday he gave me a sine bar set and a boring bar that takes carbide inserts   Plus the indexing head he gave me a few days ago that was made for my machine.

Here's pics of the things he gave me yesterday


----------



## churchjw (Feb 6, 2012)

Nice tooling.  Its good have good friends.  

Jeff


----------



## OlCatBob (Feb 6, 2012)

Charley,
That is a mighty generous friend indeed. He's a very nice person to boot. Kudos to ya Benny
Bob


----------



## Charley Davidson (Feb 6, 2012)

Your alright too Bob


----------



## Old Iron (Feb 6, 2012)

Charley

Nice Gitfs and the best part his wife likes you!:biggrin:

Paul


----------



## Charley Davidson (Feb 6, 2012)

Old Iron said:


> Charley
> 
> Nice Gitfs and the best part his wife likes you!:biggrin:
> 
> Paul



I didn't say she likes me, she tolerates me:thinking::biggrin::lmao:


----------



## Old Iron (Feb 6, 2012)

Well just the same your there!!!

Paul


----------



## bcall2043 (Feb 6, 2012)

Old Iron said:


> .......................... wife likes you!:biggrin:
> 
> Paul




Paul,
I have to agree with Charley on the good wife part. However she said I could bring anything home except another woman.  That covered Charley, so she does not necessarily like him.

Benny


----------



## lockstocknbarrel (Feb 7, 2012)

Hi Charley,
If Benny wants to move to New Zealand, Ill happily call him Uncle Benny and hug him and the wife for toys and presents like that.
Yes I Know I'm just a low low tool prostitute..........................:lmao:
What a great friend to have.
Kindest Regards
Beagles


----------



## Charley Davidson (Feb 7, 2012)

Had a little time during cycles on my Fadal last night so I lightly buffed the edges of my Sine bar & Planer Gauge & oiled them with some Starrett oil. I checked the sine bar for flatness & the 5" dimension and it was dead nuts flat and dead nuts 5.0000"  Whoever made that set did an excellent job.  Most of the young machinists did not know how to use the sine bar and none of them even knew what the planer gauge was or did. One old timer on second did though and showed me his.


----------



## 8ntsane (Feb 7, 2012)

Charley

Very nice addition to your tool collection.
Your friend Benny, and wife are good to you.

Paul


----------



## Charley Davidson (Feb 7, 2012)

8ntsane said:


> Charley
> 
> Very nice addition to your tool collection.
> Your friend Benny, and wife are good to you.
> ...



More than you'll ever know and more than I deserve


----------

